# RR: 45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Giulini (cond.), Wächter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)










2.	Krips (cond.), Siepi, Della Casa, Danco, Gueden, Corena, Dermota, Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1955)










3.	Mitropoulos (cond.), Siepi, Della Casa, Frick, Grümmer, Simoneau, Corena, Streich, Berry, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1956)










4.	Busch (cond.), Brownlee, Souez, Baccaloni, Helletsgruber, Mildmay, Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1936)










5.	Gardiner (cond.), Gilfry, Orgonasova, Margiono, James, Prégardien, D'Arcangelo, Clarkson, Silvestrelli, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1994)










6.	Furtwängler (cond.), Siepi, Grümmer, Dermota, Schwarzkopf, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1953)










7.	Fricsay (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Kohn, Kreppel, Jurinac, Haefliger, Stader, Sardi, Seefried, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Berlin RIAS Chamber Chorus	(1961)










8.	Haitink (cond.), Allen, Vaness, Ewing, Gale, Lewis, Van Allan, Rawnsley, Kavrakos, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Festival Chorus	(1993)










9.	C. Davis (cond.), Freni, Van Allan, Wixell, Arroyo, Roni, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1973)










10.	Walter (cond.), Pinza, Kipnis, Bampton, Novotna, Sayão, Kullman, Harrell, Cordon, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1942)










DVDs: 
1. Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Terfel, Fleming, Furlanetto, Kringelborn, Groves, Hong, Relyea, Koptchak, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(2000)

2. Mackerras (cond.), Zambello (dir.), Keenlyside, Ketelsen, Halfvarson, Poplavskaya, DiDonato, Vargas, Persson, Gleadow, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (2008)

3. Furtwängler (cond.), Czinner (dir.), Siepi, Ernster, Grümmer, Dermota, Della Casa, Edelmann, Berger, Berry, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1954)

4. Muti (cond.), Simon (dir.), Álvarez, Pieczonka, Antonacci, Kirchschlager, Schade, D'Arcangelo, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1999)

5. Maazel (cond.), Losey (dir.), Raimondi, Macurdy, Moser, Te Kanawa, Riegel, Van Dam, Berganza, King, Adjani, Paris Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1979) 
*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Giulini (cond.), Wächter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)
2.	Krips (cond.), Siepi, Della Casa, Danco, Gueden, Corena, Dermota, Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1955)
3.	Mitropoulos (cond.), Siepi, Della Casa, Frick, Grümmer, Simoneau, Corena, Streich, Berry, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1956)
4.	Busch (cond.), Brownlee, Souez, Baccaloni, Helletsgruber, Mildmay, Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1936)
5.	Gardiner (cond.), Gilfry, Orgonasova, Margiono, James, Prégardien, D'Arcangelo, Clarkson, Silvestrelli, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1994)
6.	Furtwängler (cond.), Siepi, Grümmer, Dermota, Schwarzkopf, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1953)
7.	Fricsay (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Kohn, Kreppel, Jurinac, Haefliger, Stader, Sardi, Seefried, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Berlin RIAS Chamber Chorus	(1961)
8.	Haitink (cond.), Allen, Vaness, Ewing, Gale, Lewis, Van Allan, Rawnsley, Kavrakos, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Festival Chorus	(1993)
9.	C. Davis (cond.), Freni, Van Allan, Wixell, Arroyo, Roni, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(1973)
10.	Walter (cond.), Pinza, Kipnis, Bampton, Novotna, Sayão, Kullman, Harrell, Cordon, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1942)

DVDs: 
1. Levine (cond.), Zeffirelli (dir.), Terfel, Fleming, Furlanetto, Kringelborn, Groves, Hong, Relyea, Koptchak, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(2000)	
2. Mackerras (cond.), Zambello (dir.), Keenlyside, Ketelsen, Halfvarson, Poplavskaya, DiDonato, Vargas, Persson, Gleadow, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (2008) 
3. Furtwängler (cond.), Czinner (dir.), Siepi, Ernster, Grümmer, Dermota, Della Casa, Edelmann, Berger, Berry, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1954) 
4. Muti (cond.), Simon (dir.), Álvarez, Pieczonka, Antonacci, Kirchschlager, Schade, D'Arcangelo, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1999) 
5. Maazel (cond.), Losey (dir.), Raimondi, Macurdy, Moser, Te Kanawa, Riegel, Van Dam, Berganza, King, Adjani, Paris Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1979)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

